# SeaFood Gumbo



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Getting a late start so we may not get to try the end results till tomorrow....
Just started the seafood stock. It has the usual veggies,two lbs worth of shrimp heads plus shells and two lbs of crab bodies whole with the tops pulled off. We'll bring this to a boil and turn it down to medium and let it go for a couple hours then strain it out.
  Pulled the claws to go in with the shrimp,crabmeat and oysters at the end.
I'll post more pics as we go.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2021)

Why didn't you just add this to your gumbo thread from yesterday?  That was you wasn't it?


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Pogo said:


> Why didn't you just add this to your gumbo thread from yesterday?  That was you wasn't it?



It's a totally different recipe.
The other should have been labeled sausage and chicken Gumbo to be honest.


----------



## Pogo (Jan 23, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Why didn't you just add this to your gumbo thread from yesterday?  That was you wasn't it?
> ...



Meh --- gumbo is gumbo.  Chicken, sausage, seafood, whatever.  It all beginneth with the Holy Trinity.

Gumbo btw means okra (from Africa) and the filé comes from the Choctaw, so that beer guy yesterday is a little off calling it "Cajun".

That said, you keep that simmering and by the time I get there it'll be to die for.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 23, 2021)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Yep, cause we-uns here around Choctaw nation  know all about making some slimy stew...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Pogo said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...




You most certainly dont make seafood stock for chicken and sausage gumbo and I've never heard of someone using File in chicken and sausage gumbo.
Cajun and Creole food is definitely a melting pot of a shitload of cultures.
  That what makes it so interesting.

Well the seafood stock is done,it's time to make the Trinity and of course the Pope.  
After the roux is done it'll be a good three hours before before the star of the show goes in.
     Damn I wish we'd gotten started at eight.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > HereWeGoAgain said:
> ...



  We always de slime our okra and rely on File to thicken it up.
I hate seeing what looks like snot dripping off my spoon.


----------



## Moonglow (Jan 23, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...


Never bothers me, and when frying the slime helps to keep the batter on.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

WOW!!!
  We've never had our seafood stock come out this dark and flavorful!!!!
Normally we'd just use the shrimp heads and shells to make the stock.
   We normally look for medium fresh Gulf shrimp with the head on. The only thing they had were jumbo fresh Gulf shrimp that ran about six inches long each. Which of course we'll cut into halves or thirds.
The heads were full of fat and obviously huge,as in as long as my thumb and half again as thick. This is also the first time we added crab bodies for the stock.
   The only thing that could have made the rich color is the shrimp heads. 
You could eat this stuff like soup with nothing else!!
    This is stacking up to be one badass pot of Gumbo!!!
And on the plus side we have enough stock to make a second batch or two smaller batches!

   On to the roux and trinity.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Moonglow said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...



  Not frying here.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

The roux using Isaac Toups method again....worked like a charm.
Used a cup of oil and a cup of flour for this batch since it's much larger than the last one.
    It did take two minutes longer with doubling the oil and flour.
The first few minutes.



  To the twelth minute...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Next came the trinity...
Looking blacker than my heart.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Just poured the seafood stock in and the rest of the seasoning.
Going to let it go for an hour or so testing as time goes by to make sure things are right.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

And a gratuitous pic of the dogs.
For some reason they're hanging out in the kitchen with us...


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Into an hour and fifteen minutes for the base and it gets better every fifteen minutes.
At some point I'm gonna have to say enough is enough and add the seafood.
   Considering it'll only get better the next day and the day after it's about time for the shrimp,crab and oysters.
   Although I'd love to keep going with the base to see where it ends up.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

After an hour and a half of the base simmering we dumped in the seafood.
If the recipe was any bigger we'd need more than a seven and a quarter quart pot.
  Now it's a matter of waiting 25 minutes and making some rice.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

Oh...for the grande finally I dropped the freshly sharpened butcher knife on my toe.
No pain no gain I guess.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Jan 23, 2021)

And the finale product....


----------



## ding (Feb 4, 2021)

That's old school.


----------



## skye (Feb 4, 2021)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> And the finale product....
> View attachment 447652




YUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!YUM YUM!!!! it looks absolutely delicious!!!!! well done!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Feb 4, 2021)

ding said:


> That's old school.



  We always try and go with the most authentic recipes we can find. We've been making Gumbo for 20 plus years and while it was good we always felt something was missing.
   Bring in Isaac Toup... he brought that thing that always seemed to be missing with his method for making the roux and his seasoning.

     It was by far our best Gumbo ever. Seafood and Sausage and Chicken.
Saw his sausage and chicken recipe on the internet and it kicked ass!!! And were not huge fans of Sausage and chicken Gumbo.
   Bought his cookbook just for his seafood Gumbo recipe and it didnt disappoint.
I highly recommend it!!!
   Now I cant wait to try his other Cajun recipes!


----------

